# Marriott surfwatch 2 bedroom nov 5-12 Oceanside/courtyard view $700



## sb2313 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hilton head,SC.  This is our home ownership week, not an interval exchange or anything. Pm if interested.


----------



## smmatrix (Sep 21, 2016)

*which Oceanside?*

disregard.


----------



## sb2313 (Sep 27, 2016)

Still available


----------



## sb2313 (Oct 13, 2016)

Still available and yes the resort will be open by then!(scheduled to open the 17th)


----------



## Luckytimer (Oct 14, 2016)

I just may be interested.  Do you have an assigned unit or is it run of the house, upon check-in?

Thanks


----------



## sb2313 (Oct 15, 2016)

Luckytimer said:


> I just may be interested.  Do you have an assigned unit or is it run of the house, upon check-in?
> 
> Thanks



It is an Oceanside unit, so it will be in either building 51 or 55.


----------



## cjgiven (Oct 26, 2016)

Is this still available?


----------



## sb2313 (Oct 28, 2016)

I deposited it ahead of the 14 day late deposit timeframe with interval,so this is no longer available.


----------

